# Finally moved on from the classic.....



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Before:










After:










I actually wasn't planning on upgrading, but managed to get a heavenly for under £300 on eBay. It was sold as working although not been used for a while. It was an ex office machine about 5 years old.

When I got it home I plugged it in, the pump sounded, but didn't appear to fill the boiler. I was about to phone the guy up I bought it from but me being me decided to pull the thing apart first. I narrowed it down to the pump and established the non return valve was stuck. My guess is scaled up due to it being sat for a while. After a soak in descaler I put it back together and bingom works fine.

The machine itself was filthy, taking the shower screen off revealed about 5 years of caked on coffee, was I disappointed? Far from it.... I perversely LOVE cleaning coffee machines. So hours of scrubbing, soaking in puly, back flushing and more descaling I finally ended up with a clean, useable heavenly. The PF and accessories took three soaks in puly to get clean, how people let it get like that I do not know!

I checked the pressure at the group while I had it open, running at 9 bar so I was happy with that. The PF locks in at about 4 o'clock. I would imagine it's also never had a new seal. I have one on order anyway as I would always change it first thing unless it has very recently been done.

The only issue I really have is the PF being too shallow to take the 18g VST.

I also had no idea where to put it as it really is huge compared to the classic. The wife did let me try a few places in the kitchen, but eventually decided to put it in the same place as the classic was. It may have to move if I one day plumb it in, either that or I will have to redecorate the kitchen around it!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice little set up seeq, love seeing people strip and sort their own machine, good little bargain


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Great coffee area.

Bet its a pleasure to work in.

Your 18g VST may well fit into a naked PF


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

What a great start to your weekend , let the coffees flow .


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm loving it so far. I hadn't realised how much difference the temperature stability makes. It didn't actually take much dialling in. But soooooo much smoother, to the point I may have to change my preferred extraction ratio as it now tastes slightly under extracted.

The steam power really is huge. For single portions it's impossible to control. I will get hold of a 4x1mm tip. The only place I can find them is EU and they charge £5.25 delivery, which when buying a £4 item seems ridiculous!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Seeq that's one nice set up you got running there, hope you get the joy out of it since you brought it back to its former glory, enjoy


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking good,

why don't you stick a cocktail stick in one of the steam tip holes to slow things down a bit.


----------

